# In Pain :-(



## madleofan (Nov 11, 2002)

Does anyone know if the side effects of effexor is pain?Ive looked on loads of websites and cant find anything, but my legs really hurt. Its a pain I can't really explain. The sort of pain I get during my period I'd say, mainly in the tops of my legs. It made me really uncomfortable tonight :-(


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hi again,I checked the Effexor website (www.effexor.com) and did not see any mention of pains in the leg as side effect. I get the feeling you are worried that this medication might do something bad which means, that like me, you are studying every feeling in your body. That is not going to help you, but only make you more anxious. Did you know that in a study of college students almost half of them felt sick or thought there was something physically wrong? And those were people just walking in the door. So you need to stop focusing on how your body feels--watch some TV, a movie, listen to music--anything that will keep you from being so hypervigilant about your body. Try to put your mind somewhere else or you will drive your self crazy. Take care, I know this is a difficult time for you.


----------

